# Do you agree, or not agree with getting plastic surgery ?



## Goddess51

Do you agree, or not agree with getting plastic surgery and if so why?


----------



## cheburashka

Goddess51 said:


> Do you agree, or not agree with getting plastic surgery and if so why?


 

I don't disagree - for the following reasons:

1. Because plastic surgery and the field of reconstructive surgery serve meaningful purposes and are a must for improving lives of patients who are in dire need of it. 


2. Because, I don't believe than any one individual should have an opinion or a say over what others do over their body. If someone wants to have plastic surgery for whatever reason it is, who am I or any other individual for that matter, to question what they do to themselves ?


----------



## HauteMama

^ I tend to agree with cheburashka. Yes, it would be a wonderful world if we could all embrace our physical uniqueness, yada, yada, yada, and all sing kumbaya together, but who am I to dictate what is right or wrong for someone else? Who am I to say I might not change my mind about things in the future? Honestly, some procedures are starting to be viewed as general hygeine/maintenance as opposed to being defined as "having work done". 

And there is a VERY fine line between reconstructive surgery and purely vanity-based surgery. If a person loses a drastic amount of weight or if a woman's abdomen has loose skin after a pregnancy, would having a tummy tuck be viewed as bringing the body back to what it was before or a vanity procedure? Even filling of lines or having some laser procedures done (do these count as plastic surgery?) could be viewed as restoration. 

I think some people definitely take it too far, but it isn't my business. Even if I decide to never have a procedure done, I like having the option.


----------



## beachy10

I think it's okay if you limit it to one or two procedures. I would have rhinoplasty if I could afford it.


----------



## klj

Agree with *cheburashka* and *HauteMama*...well said.


----------



## kcf68

I think it is fine as long as you don't look plastic and have fish lips..


----------



## vhdos

I'm fine with people having plastic surgery.


----------



## cobalt71

i don't have a problem with people fixing something wrong with their appearance. I do have an issue with ridiculous surgery that's not needed. Example, noses/breasts/lips that look perfectly fine without any surgery. I actually saw a girl once fix her belly button-yes, that's right freaking belly button because she didn't like the way it looked. I personally know someone who had her eyes done and its looks seriously horrible because her skin looks pulled too tight(that's probably because she didn't have wrinkles/sagging and didn't need an eye lift to begin with). I can't believe someone performed surgery like that.  People who do that need a visit to therapist instead of plastic surgery.


----------



## fatefullotus

Who am I to tell anyone what to do or not do with their face/body?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I personally think PS is a little extreme and it's not something I see myself doing, but what other people do is their business. 

I say do what makes you happy, if you like it,I love it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

fatefullotus said:


> Who am I to tell anyone what to do or not do with their face/body?



I agree.  Personally, I would never have any surgery.  But I also don't believe there is anything incredibly wrong with it.  It may be sad when people take it too far, but it's their body and their choices.


----------



## Miss Kris

I agree with it depending on the situation.  If someone is totally unhappy with their looks, then I say go for it...but if people are doing it for pure sex appeal, then I'm against it.  

I had rhinoplasty because I was having septoplasty done.  I've broken my nose 3 times, so I just wanted my nose to be what it was before the injuries.  My nose wasn't terrible, but I was always reminded of the injuries, so I figured why not fix it while they were operating on the area already? I didn't have anything dramatic done though - just enough to get my old nose back.

 I do think that people need to be really careful with elective surgery because there are so many risks.  A lady I work with had rhinoplasty and eyelid surgery a week after me and was out of work for 2 months and in and out of the hospital due to complications.  Plastic surgery really isn't worth it if it causes that much of an issue.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

If I wanted plastic surgery and could afford it, I would get it, boob job.  I do not have to agree or disagree.  Free will.  Some are plastic surgery junkies and end up looking freakish. That is their choice.


----------



## madamefifi

I've never had any but I have friends who have and I don't judge. It's made a remarkable difference in their self-esteem so who can argue with that?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I would not want to surgically alter my body, but what other people do with their body is their business. I do think most of the time people look better before the plastic surgery, however. Obviously this applies to voluntary cosmetic surgeries, and not face-altering car crashes and things of that nature. Plastic Surgery for medical  issues like that is a great thing I think.


----------



## Mimster

fatefullotus said:


> Who am I to tell anyone what to do or not do with their face/body?


 


Unless they are my children and wants me to pay for it.  I have thought of getting some PS after having children but after having a consultation and talking to several friends who had some work done, I decided to not to go through with it.  Who knows maybe 5-10 yrs from now, I may change my mind when the girls really head south.


----------



## boxermom

It depends on the reasons. There are obvious cases--birth defects or accidents, crimes that can benefit from a surgeon's skill.

For cosmetic purposes, if the person isn't doing it to fix an emotional problem, I don't see why not. I think people who are over a certain age need to be realistic when they try to hold back the clock. A 75 year-old looks pathetic with absolutely no wrinkles and inablity to show any facial expression.

My skin forms scar tissue from incisions so unfortunately it's not even a choice for me. If I could have some work done I would get an eye lift. My skin overall isn't too wrinkled, but my eyes have always looked tired.


----------



## QueenMaa

I don't agree with it if you are only getting it just because you don't like your natural features, because if the operation is not successful or if something goes wrong such as if you die it is totally unnecessary and for what. However, if you are in an accident or if you are born with a defect than I think that plastic surgery can be a necessity because than one is getting it to save their life.

Nowadays, I really think people are abusing plastic surgery.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

boxermom said:


> It depends on the reasons. There are obvious cases--birth defects or accidents, crimes that can benefit from a surgeon's skill.
> 
> For cosmetic purposes, if the person isn't doing it to fix an emotional problem, I don't see why not. *I think people who are over a certain age need to be realistic when they try to hold back the clock. A 75 year-old looks pathetic with absolutely no wrinkles and inablity to show any facial expression.*
> 
> My skin forms scar tissue from incisions so unfortunately it's not even a choice for me. If I could have some work done I would get an eye lift. My skin overall isn't too wrinkled, but my eyes have always looked tired.



I agree. I think people need to be realistic with their surgeries. If you weigh six pounds, don't get ginormous breast implants, they are going to look ridiculous on your body. As you said, don't get so much work done on your face that you look like a shiny piece of hard plastic. Plastic surgery is fine if that's what you really want, you just can't go overboard. You need to keep it as minimal and as natural looking as possible.


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm fine with it. I would just like to see doctors' know their limits.  I detest reading about a woman who overdid it with 5 or 6 surgeries.  Do they really want to end up looking like Joan Rivers?  My friend's mother had a facelift and I couldn't tell. It was that good! Her face was not stretched tightly and she just had a look about her like she wasn't aging and took really good care of herself.  His mother is very vain and it just looked terrific on her because she keeps herself in excellent shape. (Close to 70) 

I was actually contemplating one day doing a boob lift until I saw a photo of a friend who I hadn't seen in 15 years. OMG! It looks as if she adhered two young 19 year old baloons on her chest, which clearly looked like the skin of a very well kept 50 year old. Nevertheless, it just didn't look natural.  So my contemplation was shattered. For now I am really happy with my $100 anti-defying gravity bras from Intimacies. (A lot cheaper and less invasive than surgery and husband isn't complaining)


----------



## coconutsboston

I believe to each their own.


----------



## GirlFriday

Personally, I wouldn't do it unless it was to correct a major defect or it was reconstructive.  

I don't care what others do.  I've known people who have gotten plastic surgery but it was to correct one thing about their appearance that bothered them, and they were happy with the results.

I must say though, I do get tired of hardly seeing any wrinkles on older actresses, but that's just because I like things to be more realistic.


----------



## Becca4277

Personally I don't care either.  Just own it though.  If I had it done, I would not deny it.
Do these women really think they are fooling people?


----------



## pquiles

I agree with plastic surgery.  Regardless of the reasons... it's an individual's own decision and not mine to impose on them.


----------



## boxermom

I agree with the subtle type of plastic surgery. When you see a woman several yards away and her appearance screams *boob job*, I'm so glad I'm not her.

An acquaintance underwent multiple procedures--just about her entire body--and afterwards I thought she looks nice but not much different so I wondered why she went through all the pain, danger and expense. She was already at a good weight, good skin, no obvious problems. For her it was important, though.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Becca4277 said:


> Personally I don't care either. Just own it though. If I had it done, I would not deny it.
> Do these women really think they are fooling people?


 
Totally agree. 
Spend the money & got to someone good. If the doctor is telling you that you'll be healed in 2 days & they charge half as much, look at Micky Rourke & run.  

And if you've had work done, you should not come out with a skin care line. Don't be a phony, its not nice.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Vegas Long Legs said:


> *And if you've had work done, you should not come out with a skin care line. Don't be a phony, its not nice*.


 
  Yeah, I can think of a few of those. And the facial exercise ladies. "Look! This is a picture of me before I invented my facial exercise machine!....And this is a picture of me AFTER!"  Sure, right. Facial exercises did it.


----------



## afsweet

i don't mind other people getting PS. it's their own business and i don't care what's their reason. they have the right to do what they want with their body. 

i would absolutely consider PS (and i have considered it actually). i'll wait till after i have children though and see if i still want PS and if i "need" it more. 

i do think that not everyone realizes the risks of PS, so i definitely think people need to do their own research and go to someone who is reputable (even if it means spending a few extra bucks). and to be honest, i don't think PS is something people should be ashamed of. if it were me, i wouldn't deny having PS if someone were to ask.


----------



## impcat

If I could afford it I would have my thighs made 'smaller'.  
I can't stand seeing tiny, skinny girls who should have 32 or 34 A/B cups but instead have 34 C or D cups!!  It looks out of proportion. Not attractive.  

Go for it as long it looks natural.


----------



## frenchpearls

I agree with others- It's not for me to say whether it is right or wrong for another person to alter their body. I don't make judgements on nose-jobs the same way I don't judge tattoos or body piercings. It's their choice, not mine!

I think for alot of people (male and female) getting Plastic Surgery is about fixing perceived 'defects' (i.e getting a nosejob, breast reduction, tummy tuck, face-lift etc)
If they then feel more confident and happier post surgery then PS is definitely a good thing. However, I worry about those who over-load with the surgeries and correcting their 'problems' to the point where they look like Joan Rivers. They would definitely have benefited from a Plastic Surgeon sending them to a psychologist at the start of their surgeries to explore why it is they are so uncomfortable with their bodies. 

Also, Reconstructive plastic surgery (for crash/burns victims, cleft palettes etc) is seriously impressive and I'm in awe of how talented the surgeons are.


----------



## Charles

I don't have any issues when it's extreme instances.  I have a friend that was super flat...like AAA (if that's even a size), and she had a breast augmentation to where she's a full B, small C.  I feel she did it cause to her, her chest reminded her of a little girl's chest.  Plus, she didn't go crazy and get DD.  I don't have a problem with that.
Reconstructive surgery...of course that's fine.  But then you have people like Heidi Montag, and even Megan Fox, who just keep messing with themselves for no other reason than they feel they don't meet some sort of standard that Hollywood has set.
Still, with that being said, what can we do about that?  People are people.  All I can do is try to show that I value a person's personality over their physical appearance.


----------



## kayti

I think it's totally acceptable. No one should have to "hate" the way they look. To each his own..


----------



## Miss Kris

impcat said:


> If I could afford it I would have my thighs made 'smaller'.
> *I can't stand seeing tiny, skinny girls who should have 32 or 34 A/B cups but instead have 34 C or D cups!! It looks out of proportion. Not attractive. *
> 
> Go for it as long it looks natural.


 
I could understand if you saw a tiny girl with like.. 32/34 E cup...boobs... but I don't think it's that abnormal for a girl to be tiny and have a 32/34 C or D cup. Heck, I would fit that category and I don't have a boob job. IMO, it's unattractive when people look like they are going to topple over.. like Dolly Parton for example...but for those - natural or augmented- with a C or D cup, I think it's fine.

ETA:  I think this post struck a nerve for me because one time I was at the beach in the water and a lady came up to me and asked me how much my "boob-job" cost in a disgusted way.  It was so disrespectful and annoying to assume that just because I'm tiny with boobs that I had surgery...and even if I did have surgery.. who is she to question it?


----------



## wetbandit42

kayti said:


> I think it's totally acceptable. No one should have to "hate" the way they look. To each his own..




 ITA with this. I do think it's sad though when people like Heidi Montag take it so far. She looked good after her first round of plastic surgery, but after she did the 11 procedures in one day or however many it was, she looked much, much worse.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Miss Kris said:


> *ETA:  I think this post struck a nerve for me because one time I was at the beach in the water and a lady came up to me and asked me how much my "boob-job" cost in a disgusted way.  It was so disrespectful and annoying to assume that just because I'm tiny with boobs that I had surgery...and even if I did have surgery.. who is she to question it?*



WTF?  I cannot believe someone was that crass and vile to actually approach you and say that.  What an ugly, classless person.


----------



## GhstDreamer

impcat said:


> If I could afford it I would have my thighs made 'smaller'.
> I can't stand seeing tiny, skinny girls who should have 32 or 34 A/B cups but instead have 34 C or D cups!!  It looks out of proportion. Not attractive.
> 
> Go for it as long it looks natural.



I'm skinny and tiny with size 28F cups...I don't think I look that much of a freak...


----------



## LVDevotee

Most importantly, I am not "for or against" anything for somoeone else (as long as they are not hurting another). But for me, I am all for it. I had Rhinoplasty when I was 20. I am now 45. It was a great decision. I am so happy that I did it!


----------



## Miss Kris

bulletproofsoul said:


> WTF? I cannot believe someone was that crass and vile to actually approach you and say that. *What an ugly, classless person*.


 
yup.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm skinny and tiny with size 28F cups...I don't think I look that much of a freak...



Awww...

I'm sure that you don't. 

This is why I have a huge problem with this question in general and some of the comments in it so far illustrate it, unfortunately.  Who are we to decide if something is OK for anyone other than ourselves?  Even if it is plastic surgery for a "vanity"/non-medical reason?  And moreso, who are any of us to deem ANY physical attribute of another person, whether they were born with it or if they elected it, to be "unattractive" or "unnatural" or "overboard"?  It is incredibly unfair and hurtful to judge a person's appearance this way.  And frankly, not any of our "place" to do so.


----------



## lakeshow

not a fan. unfortunately these days people's views of what are and aren't beautiful are so warped by celebrity culture that we have unrealistic expectations of what we should look like.


----------



## klj

bulletproofsoul said:


> Awww...
> 
> I'm sure that you don't.
> 
> This is why I have a huge problem with this question in general and some of the comments in it so far illustrate it, unfortunately. * Who are we to decide if something is OK for anyone other than ourselves?  Even if it is plastic surgery for a "vanity"/non-medical reason?  And moreso, who are any of us to deem ANY physical attribute of another person, whether they were born with it or if they elected it, to be "unattractive" or "unnatural" or "overboard"?  It is incredibly unfair and hurtful to judge a person's appearance this way.  And frankly, not any of our "place" to do so.*



This.


----------



## queennadine

I don't have an issue with it at all. People can do what they want and if it makes them feel better, great!

I _would only _have an issue with it if people are using money to pay for plastic surgery that should be going towards their children, bills, etc. but that's an issue of being irresponsible, not getting PS.


----------



## Jahpson

I'm too scared to change anything about myself. Knowing me, I will have regrets or can't make up my mind. lol


----------

